

Human Scale Problems - _nerd
http://david-smith.org/blog/2013/03/18/human-scale-problems/

======
eyko
Google Reader closing might actually end up being a good thing. It's also
bringing up the often talked about issue of free services versus paid, with
more people willing to pay for a service than I thought.

On Feed Wrangler: since the author has been working on it for a few months
now, it would have been better if he had given us a tech preview of what he's
planning. Asking me to sign up for updates when I don't even know what the
product looks or what features are on his mind, is like asking me to trust a
stranger to my phone number.

